# Python-friendly kitchen faucet?



## Juggler

Hi,
We moved into a house where I have my 75-gallon tank across the dining area from the kitchen sink! I was so excited to buy a Python for the first time, but I can't hook it up. It's a pull-down type faucet, can't find a brand or model on it, and seems not to have a removable aerator (or anyway I can't remove it). I'd consider replacing the faucet for a compatible one, if you guys can recommend? 
The family really likes the pull-down feature though, including the one who washes the dishes, so is there a pull-down faucet that would work?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wtac

Can you upload a pic of the aerator? Sometimes the aerator shroud is part of the entire assembly and no easy workaround or the "centre" aerator is countersunk into the handle assembly. Usually are two shallow flat grooves to use the tip of the wrench to unscrew.

Hopefully you have a faucet that is imperial/SAE vs EU metric.

Is the hose long enough to reach the bathroom?

Personally I like the designs of Delta faucets and dearly miss tap faucet when I moved from TO to Cgy...should have taken it with us LOL


----------



## Juggler

Here's a couple pics... thanks!


----------



## clubsoda

I got the same one you can’t hook it up maybe get a longer phyton kit 50ft to connect to the powder room


----------



## Juggler

wtac said:


> Personally I like the designs of Delta faucets and dearly miss tap faucet when I moved from TO to Cgy...should have taken it with us LOL


You had a Delta faucet that pulled down and worked with Python? More info/link, please? As it happens the faucet is also leaking now, and may need to be replaced anyway.

Powder room is at the other end of the house, maybe a 50 ft would reach but then I'd worry about kids tripping/knocking it out and I don't think I can return my 25' I already bought...  Also not sure how to attach it there anyway, as it's a modern, nonstandard shape.

Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## clubsoda

If you’re willing to change the faucet take the connector to HD and get a new one almost any regular faucet will fit I haven’t seen one extendible you can open or take off to fit it. The kids go to bed early no? Btw you can buy a longer 50 ft hose from HD to replace the one from the kit after a few years it gets dirty


----------



## wtac

The aerator looks removable and std (SAE/imperial)...use a fine tip needle nose pliers to get in the spaces and unscrew. If you wreck the aerator orface, you can get a standard metal replacement at Home Depot/Rona/Lowes.

Lots of scale build-up so a soak in vinegar should help.

My old kitchen faucet looked like this.

HTH

Also, you can get an extension Python hose.


----------



## Juggler

Ok, so I tried soaking in vinegar and then unscrewing the aerator. Busted it pretty good! And doesn’t seem to have any threads in there to screw a new one onto. Oops. So I guess replacing is the way to go. Can’t exactly walk into a hardware store these days to try things out or show an employee the Python, though... 

I gotta call a plumber anyway for a basement drain issue, so I’ll get them to install a new faucet. Ijust have yo know what to buy in advance! So what I need is something with a standard sized, unscrewable aerator? Will that work directly with the Python, or do I need some sort of adapter too?


----------



## wtac

Holy $h!t!!! You are like my wife...a bull in a China shop ROLMFAO!

My bad as one has to be gentle in general. 

Also feel bad that you wrecked it and have to replace it sooner than expected.

I'm basically retired from the aquarium industry and engineering but a colleague that I left my reef clients had a few massive projects on the go and tempting me out of retirement cranking out schematics for him but I'm in the middle of renovations.

If I can be of service with aquarium stuff, I would like to make it up to you.


----------



## QWC

I've used a python with a similar Glacier bay model faucet, linked below.

You can see in the photo that the aerator sticks out. That is easily unscrewed by hand (use gloves for extra grip if not), and you can screw in the brass python fitting. Again, careful you don't cross threads!

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/glacier-bay-market-single-handle-pull-down-sprayer-kitchen-faucet-in-stainless-steel/1000858669

I know Glacier bay may not be the best, but it's what I have had experience with


----------



## Juggler

wtac said:


> Holy $h!t!!! You are like my wife...a bull in a China shop ROLMFAO!
> 
> My bad as one has to be gentle in general.
> 
> Also feel bad that you wrecked it and have to replace it sooner than expected.
> 
> I'm basically retired from the aquarium industry and engineering but a colleague that I left my reef clients had a few massive projects on the go and tempting me out of retirement cranking out schematics for him but I'm in the middle of renovations.
> 
> If I can be of service with aquarium stuff, I would like to make it up to you.


Haha, I guess I'm not subtle! Now that I figured out how to unscrew the aerator in the bathroom and realized what that part is, I'm laughing at myself, too. No worries about making it up to me. The kitchen faucet was on its way out anyway, and is still functional in the interim without the bit I broke off. Hubby actually thought it was pretty cool how fast the water came out now, and wondered if it was an intentional "feature" that it can do that now. Hehe.

The powder room tap is actually less than 10 ft too far for my 25 ft python to reach. Extension might be worth looking into...


----------



## wtac

QWC said:


> I know Glacier bay may not be the best, but it's what I have had experience with


IMHE, they are all basically the same with "sub brands" as your GB faucet is bang on to the Touch Delta I had in the kitchen of my old house in TO.

Personally I prefer the Delta over Moen which I mentioned "touch" faucets with Juggler.

Great when rinsing the brined turkey on TG and XMas...just head tap it ROLMFAO!!!

The usual faucets, whatever style that appeals to you and your s/o as at the end of the day...ppl dont really notice the brand as long as water comes out


----------



## wtac

Juggler said:


> No worries about making it up to me.


If you get stuck on something aquarium wise or need a hand/pointers with DIY renos, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Juggler

Ok, so I really am hopeless, it would seem. I went ahead and bought the exact one QWC reommended, by Glacier Bay from Home Depot. And then waited forever to get it installed, but finally had it all set up this week. Today I unscrewed the aerator, attached the Python, and topped up my (2/3 full) 75G tank with it. That's the good part.

The bad part: While I was filling the tank, the thing was leaking quite a bit from the connection at the faucet. I stopped mid-fill to try to connect it better/tighter but same thing. It was like the threads didn't quite line up. Like maybe a metric/imperial mismatch or something. But no biggie, just wasted some water and took a bit longer but got the job done. THEN I removed the Python and put the aerator back, and found that now my faucet leaks around the aerator. Just a little, but it's there. The aerator is metal but the socket it threads onto seems to be plastic and I think I messed up the threads!  I need to do a proper water change but I'm afraid to use the Python again!  Help!



QWC said:


> I've used a python with a similar Glacier bay model faucet, linked below.
> 
> You can see in the photo that the aerator sticks out. That is easily unscrewed by hand (use gloves for extra grip if not), and you can screw in the brass python fitting. Again, careful you don't cross threads!
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/glacier-bay-market-single-handle-pull-down-sprayer-kitchen-faucet-in-stainless-steel/1000858669
> 
> I know Glacier bay may not be the best, but it's what I have had experience with


----------



## wtac

Sounds like you may have cross threaded it putting in the metal Python connector or that the threads are different.

To eliminate the latter, remove the aerator and with the metal Python attachment, the threads should match together when placed against each other.

When HD allows walk ins again, you can return it saying that it leaks and they will replace it. You can just take the handle off and they will cannibalize a new box for you.


----------



## Artimyse

Juggler said:


> Hi,
> We moved into a house where I have my 75-gallon tank across the dining area from the kitchen sink! I was so excited to buy a Python for the first time, but I can't hook it up. It's a pull-down type faucet, can't find a brand or model on it, and seems not to have a removable aerator (or anyway I can't remove it). I'd consider replacing the faucet for a compatible one, if you guys can recommend?
> The family really likes the pull-down feature though, including the one who washes the dishes, so is there a pull-down faucet that would work?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I had similar issues finding a place to hook up my python with new facets. 
Option A: Replace a facet with an old style connector - Expensive
Option B: Use an older connection such as one in the garage, garden hose, basement facet or a bathtub. 

I did Option B and bought a second 25ft Python and conntected it to my old one and connected it to a whirlpool bathtub in the otherside of the house.


----------



## Yo_adrienne88

Hiii! Hoping you see this. I have to same glacier bay sink you linked, and I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get the two pieces to attach, after unscrewing the mail faucet and revealing the threaded tube. Any help would be so appreciated! 


QWC said:


> I've used a python with a similar Glacier bay model faucet, linked below.
> 
> You can see in the photo that the aerator sticks out. That is easily unscrewed by hand (use gloves for extra grip if not), and you can screw in the brass python fitting. Again, careful you don't cross threads!
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/gl...-kitchen-faucet-in-stainless-steel/1000858669
> 
> I know Glacier bay may not be the best, but it's what I have had experience with


----------



## QWC

Yo_adrienne88 said:


> Hiii! Hoping you see this. I have to same glacier bay sink you linked, and I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get the two pieces to attach, after unscrewing the mail faucet and revealing the threaded tube. Any help would be so appreciated!



If you're talking about how to attach the python to the faucet, you'll probably need the brass adaptor, that should come with the python


----------

